# California "Gun Violence" Restraing Orders for 2016



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

I see this being grossly abused.

California gun law will allow families to petition for gun-restraining orders - CSMonitor.com

Bill Text - AB-1014 Gun violence restraining orders.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Nice silencer, those legal in Cali?


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nope. Not to the general public.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

When given the choice between Liberty and Regulation/Security...We The People seem to choose Regulation/Security every time.

MOLON LABE


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

“They that can give up essential liberty to obtain a little temporary safety deserve neither liberty nor safety.”
Ben Franklin


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Ever notice the simular look on the faces of the Dems and the old nazis? It's like a stone faced look.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The man in this video is dead on. This is a law ripe for abuse of law abiding citizens.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Amen, Right on point.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Slippy said:


> When given the choice between Liberty and Regulation/Security...We The People seem to choose Regulation/Security every time.
> 
> MOLON LABE


 Not us we will take our chances.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

They can have my guns " when they pry my cold dead fingers from them " . on a short note I have a vest and a gi helmet for protection . If they want my guns they can kiss my rosy red ***.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Its not just California that has barking moonbat ideas and legislation. Meanwhile, back at the gun wars ... | TribLIVE


----------



## Yeti-2015 (Dec 15, 2015)

Wow, If I lived there I would move ASAP. Better yet I would never live there anyway. I like this guy in the video.


----------



## ajk1941 (Feb 17, 2013)

It's also a good idea to watch what you tell your doctor on your next visit when asked if you've experienced any instances of depression in the past few months.. The way you answer this may cause you to loose your guns and be kept from purchasing any more weapons in the future! The VA doctors are asking this question at the start of every visit...


----------

